# Newsletter Subscribers:  Does the TUG newsletter show up in inbox?  or elsewhere?



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2020)

Just an informal poll for those who subscribe to the newsletter (either members or guests)...does the newsletter show up in your main inbox on saturdays?  or does it go in some other folder (or worse...spam?)


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 11, 2020)

My inbox.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

